# Do you see people who gross you out?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, never. Well, only when I look in the mirror. My doppleganger is horrendous and manly. Thankfully, my non-mirror self looks exactly like Monica Bellucci, so that's a relief.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I said occasionally. Just if they look nasty/unclean...or if it's someone I don't like in general :b


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I seen a few.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

people who gross me out are those who get fake tans and wear too much make-up and dye their hair a really artificial colour (even if they want it to look natural), etc.

so, yes i see them and i try to avoid them because groups of people like that generally make me sick, actually.
i don't mean to make a judgement on those individuals. just seeing girls like that in groups grosses me out, which is one of the reason i really dislike the mall.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> fake tans and wear too much make-up


hah, I would gross you out. I wear the "Natural Glow" lotion on my arms/chest and bronzer on my face, as well as full-on make-up. I also color my hair regularly, but I like to think it looks natural (in my delusional mind, probably). If anyone needs me, I'll just be in the corner applying more tanning lotion to my back hump.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd say "occasionally".

I don't know how some people go out in public looking the way they do. I'm talking things that are entirely in their control. People who look unkempt. "Do you know what you look like?!?!"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what is the valuations for gross ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very rarely.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Drella said:


> nothing to fear said:
> 
> 
> > fake tans and wear too much make-up
> ...


ha ha. well if you make it look natural then its okay. i know some who do but for some girls its just over the top and looks disgusting.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Drella said:


> nothing to fear said:
> 
> 
> > fake tans and wear too much make-up
> ...


Well I don't do the fake tan thing(if I could find one that didn't make me look all streaky, I would though--but I figure I look better pale than with streaky orange lines all over my body)... I'm pale as a ghost. But I do wear quite a bit of makeup too, and my hair is obviously dyed.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> I'd say "occasionally".
> 
> I don't know how some people go out in public looking the way they do.


That made me think... I see a lot of women lately who are obviously wearing their PAJAMAS in public stores[Walmart, grocery store, mall, etc) yet they have quite a bit of makeup on their face...it doesn't gross me out at all but I just don't really understand it...I have went to the grocery store & video store in my pajamas a few times before but I wasn't wearing makeup or anything and it was just to run in and run back out...but I don't understand the makeup thing. Why take 30 minutes to put on makeup if you're just gonna wear your pajamas? :con It was the same way actually for a couple of girls I used to work with...they'd come in wearing pajama pants, but with full makeup. :stu


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Rarely.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> people who gross me out are those who get fake tans and wear too much make-up and dye their hair a really artificial colour (even if they want it to look natural), etc.
> 
> so, yes i see them and i try to avoid them because groups of people like that generally make me sick, actually.
> i don't mean to make a judgement on those individuals. just seeing girls like that in groups grosses me out, which is one of the reason i really dislike the mall.


 :ditto


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol I think I might have taken this the wrong way.

I put : 

I'm male: I practically can't leave my house without seeing people whose appearance grosses me out!

But when I saw gross I thought of thugs and gangsters, drunks on the bus, and people like that. As far as looks go, no i rarely think like that.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Rarely...unless the person has unbearable BO, or boogers hanging from their nose, or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm male: I rarely see people whose appearance grosses me out.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, occasionally. :stu


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes. One doesnt have to have a lot of money to keep their appearance neat. Clean clothes, a hairbrush and some soap is all it takes. I see (and frankly smell) some real slobs down at the grocery store I go to that are just nasty. uke


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

peoples appearences very rarely gross me out...however their actions often do


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> No, never. Well, only when I look in the mirror. My doppleganger is horrendous and manly. Thankfully, my non-mirror self looks exactly like Monica Bellucci, so that's a relief.


Drella, I really would like to see a photo of you someday a real one;-)

I don't believe I like people that haven't bathed......

Other than that.....Rarely. Sometimes I think "How could they go out in public like that" then, since I no longer wear the full makeup, sometimes just throw things on, people could be saying that about me.

My husbands daughter.......She would write all over her arms with this type of ink, I mean up and down her arms (she was 18) it looked like she was from India. We went out to dinner, and this young couple went up to pay their bill, and she kept staring at the woman, and made a very mean remark, my idiot looked up at the couple, didn't say a word.....just nodded towards his daughter (who had the ink all over her)

I thought........Jesus C........Here's this girl, writing all over her body and she's making a judgment about someone's hair or clothing.. (which was clean)... Are people that, self centered, self absorbed.....I don't understand.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bon said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > No, never. Well, only when I look in the mirror. My doppleganger is horrendous and manly. Thankfully, my non-mirror self looks exactly like Monica Bellucci, so that's a relief.
> ...


I think civilization would collapse if too many people saw me. You know, because I'm just so sexy.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Ya I seen a man with overly greasy face and a woman that is prim from top to toe but the colours just disgust me for some reason.


----------



## Blurred (Oct 16, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> [quote="Just Lurking":v1ri237l]I'd say "occasionally".
> 
> I don't know how some people go out in public looking the way they do.


That made me think... I see a lot of women lately who are obviously wearing their PAJAMAS in public stores[Walmart, grocery store, mall, etc) yet they have quite a bit of makeup on their face...it doesn't gross me out at all but I just don't really understand it...I have went to the grocery store & video store in my pajamas a few times before but I wasn't wearing makeup or anything and it was just to run in and run back out...but I don't understand the makeup thing. Why take 30 minutes to put on makeup if you're just gonna wear your pajamas? :con It was the same way actually for a couple of girls I used to work with...they'd come in wearing pajama pants, but with full makeup. :stu[/quote:v1ri237l]

In high school, I hated it when girls came in their pajama pants. They'd have full on makeup and hair done all nice...but the pajama pants gave off the impression that they wanted to look like they just rolled out of bed? They wanted it to look like they were just too cute to care about how they looked or something, lol. 
They cared, they cared so much they wanted to look like they didn't care when they did.
Ahhhh annoyingness.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha... i liked to wear them because they were soo comfortable.


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

All the time of course I work at a Bus garage. The drivers are hugely obese from eating fast food and driving 8 hours a day. The riders, well the riders are some of the poorest and ugliest people I have ever seen. Ok maybe not that bad but the ratio of good looking to slum people at the bus stop 25% attractive the rest ugly. But, if I get out on the weekends or even just kick back here on the board I'm just totally shocked as there is nothing but good looking people all around me. It just drives my mind wild to know there are good looking people left out there. When i see them it's like some crazy emotion switches on.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I put never. Even homeless people or drug addicts I figure have a reason for 'looking gross'.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rarely. Usually it's someone with a hygiene problem. Shower daily people. Use deodorant. Brush your teeth. The whole process can be done in 30 minutes.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw this fat woman (I have nothing against fat people) and she was wearing a crop top so you could see her belly with her jeans hanging down so you could see the tat on her lower back and half her butt, sorry love, that style don't work on you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nothing to fear said:


> people who gross me out are those who get fake tans and wear too much make-up and dye their hair a really artificial colour (even if they want it to look natural), etc.
> 
> I 100% agree with you :clap


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

lots of people seem to have dandruff or bad breath

I see dandruff all the time when I sit behind people in class. It really stands out if the person has black hair.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I have neighbors that do crank and the guys wife has sores all over her face from picking. Nasty.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I occasionally do. Might as well burn my eyes out to prevent it in the future... *sigh*


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes!
This is gonna sound so cliche but _personality_. If someone just has a rotten one - looking down on others, bullying, belittling and acting snobby, I find that utterly disgusting.

As for appearance, hygiene's really the only biggie. Please shower regularly and brush your teeth!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Its pretty rare. Although, in my honest opinion, humans are one of the wierdest looking creatures on the earth. Everytime i go grocery shopping i always think to myself how ugly we are as a species. I'm not "grossed out" though by most people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I get dressed to go to the gas station! :lol


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I occasionally see people whose appearance grosses me out. It's usually those that show poor hygiene cause I'm not shallow.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

If I did, I'd probably think the feeling was mutual.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure...every time I visit Wal-mart.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Rarely. Usually it's someone with a hygiene problem. Shower daily people. Use deodorant. Brush your teeth. The whole process can be done in 30 minutes.


You are describing many of my clients that come into my office stinking to high heaven. I feel like taking them out back and hosing them off.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Occasionally. It's usually clothes or caked on makeup. Fake tans are also icky. Sometimes hygiene, but I usually don't really get that close to other people. :b


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I said occasionally. People who smell bad or are fairly overweight.


----------

